

Show HN: The concept of hover on touch devices - mcarter
http://mcarter.me/movver/

======
mcarter
I built this in my spare time to solve a problem I was having with pre-loading
content behind tappable tiles on a web-app. It's easy to know when a user is
hovering over a tile with a mouse, less so when they're on their phone.

I'd very much appreciate any tips for improvement or other feedback. :-)

